# Need help with 2001 Audi A8 fuel pump install.



## WINDSORB4TDI (Nov 8, 2009)

I am looking for some advice on the proper technique to install the fuel pump on a 2001 Audi A8. A buddy of mine had the fuel pump go out when he was out of town and took it to a shop and they replaced the fuel pump assembly. The car runs now, but when it gets near 1/2 a tank, it starves for fuel and "runs out of gas". From what I've read, it was installed wrong and missed the port that recieves the pipe on the pump assembly. I pulled the pump out, which is not very easy or intuitive, and looking at the the assembly, it is apparent that the pipe on the assembly did not go into the part in the tank. So, when the fuel level drops to that level, it draws air I figure. He took it back twice and still does the same thing. Long story short, I'm trying to help him out so he can actually use this car again. 

I have not been able to find a copy of a FSM, or any relevant information on the correct procedure to install the pump and ensure it's pipe goes into the receptacle in the tank that allows it to draw fuel from the whole tank. There is no way to visually confirm that it is in properly, even checking with an insection mirror through the opening in the pump's top. One of the things I found on the internet said to follow the directions exactly in the Audi manual or it will do exactly as his has done. 

It seems it's harder to put this fuel pump in properly than it is to change the timing belt on it's 4.2L engine. 

Any help and tips would be appreciated.  

Thanks, 

Vincent


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

the pump locks into the fuel tank itsself. The tank has a molded part where the pump goes into, turns 90 deg and locks it into the tank at the bottom. There is a special tool for this but if the fuel level is low enough you can just stick your hands in and turn it. 
Either way there is a transfer pump on the driver side of the car that moves fuel to the main pump on the passenger side. If that pump has failed in some way, it can not transfer fuel to the other side of the tank and yes, it will run out of gas in 1/2 tank.


----------



## WINDSORB4TDI (Nov 8, 2009)

Update: 
The second attempt at it worked! After replacing all the o-rings on the fuel pump assembly, and greasing the o-ring on the "pick up tube", grabbing the lines from the other side of the tank it fell into place on the FOURTH TRY! Not only did he make it all the way down to the empty mark without cutting out, it also fixed his evap code. 

Vince


----------

